# Matrox MGA-200 supported?



## xibo (Aug 2, 2011)

I've been having my eyes on the supermicro C-200 boards lately for workstation usage. However the ability to run X with 2D acceleration is a requirement, and I am not sure whether the integrated MGA-200 is supported in FreeBSD. According to the DRI project page at sourceforge all Matrox cards should be supported on FreeBSD's xorg-drivers, however since the MGA200 is more then a decade old already, I wonder if the probably also decade-old driver works with FreeBSD 8 and more importantly the comming FreeBSD 9 ?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 2, 2011)

In essence FreeBSD has nothing to do with this. They're Xorg drivers.

x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 2, 2011)

Little has been done on the mga driver in a long time: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-mga/.  It should be adequate for basic use (although I haven't tested it lately), but even a cheap Radeon 7000 PCI video card is better and far better supported.


----------

